# DHTML Menü problem



## ITBaer (1. August 2003)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein DHTML-Programm benutzt, um ein Menü zu erstellen und es hat soweit geklappt, aber ich will noch, dass, wenn ich auf ein link klicke, ein anderes bild da stehen bleibt und so lange bis eine anderes Link angeklickt wird. 

Kurz :



Bild  --> Over Bild --> Link Aktiv.

und hier ist Code:


<head>
	<title>Untitled</title>

<script type="text/javascript" language="JavaScript1.2" src="stm31.js"></script>
</head>
<style>
body { overflow:hidden; }
</style>
<body topmargin="0" leftmargin="0" rightmargin="0" bottommargin="0">
<table width="100%" height="100%" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
	<tr>
		<td align="center" valign="middle">
			<table border="2" width="760" height="440" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"  style="border-collapse: collapse" bordercolor="#999999">
				<tr >
					<td background="hg.gif" width="200" align="center" valign="middle" style="border-right-style: none; border-right-width: medium"> <strong><font color="#FFFFFF">Logo</font></strong></td>
					<td height="85" align="right" valign="top" background="hg.gif" style="border-left-style: none; border-left-width: medium">
					<!--Begin Sothink DHTMLMenu Body-->
					<script type="text/javascript" language="JavaScript1.2">
					<!--
					beginSTM("menu1059639983","static","0","0","none","false","true","310","1000","0","250","","blank.gif");
					beginSTMB("auto","0","0","horizontally","blank.gif","0","0","0","0","#ffffff","","tiled","#000000","0","solid","0","Normal","50","0","0","0","0","0","0","0","#7f7f7f","false","#000000","#000000","#000000","none");
					appendSTMI("true","wir&nbsp;über&nbsp;uns","center","middle","navreob01.gif","navreob01over.gif","125","21","0","normal","#000000","#333333","","1","-1","-1","blank.gif","blank.gif","-1","-1","0","","","_self","Arial","10pt","#ffffff","bold","normal","none","Arial","10pt","#ffffff","bold","normal","none","0","solid","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","","","","tiled","tiled");
					appendSTMI("true","leistungen","center","middle","navreob02.gif","navreob02over.gif","104","21","0","normal","#000000","#333333","","1","-1","-1","blank.gif","blank.gif","-1","-1","0","","","_self","Arial","10pt","#ffffff","bold","normal","none","Arial","10pt","#ffffff","bold","normal","none","0","solid","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","","","","tiled","tiled");
					beginSTMB("auto","-3","0","vertically","arrow_r.gif","0","0","0","0","transparent","","tiled","#000000","0","solid","0","Wipe down","20","0","0","0","0","0","0","0","#7f7f7f","false","#000000","#000000","#000000","none");
					appendSTMI("true","&nbsp;Plazhalter","center","top","01.gif","01.gif","151","7","0","normal","transparent","transparent","","1","-1","-1","blank.gif","blank.gif","-1","-1","0","","","_self","Arial","5pt","#ffffff","bold","normal","none","Arial","5pt","#ffffff","bold","normal","none","0","solid","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","","","","tiled","tiled");
					appendSTMI("true","digitalmedien","center","middle","02.gif","02over.gif","151","17","0","normal","transparent","transparent","","1","-1","-1","blank.gif","blank.gif","-1","-1","0","","","_self","Arial","10pt","#ffffff","bold","normal","none","Arial","10pt","#ffffff","bold","normal","none","0","solid","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","","","","tiled","tiled");
					appendSTMI("true","printmedien","center","middle","03.gif","03over.gif","151","17","0","normal","transparent","transparent","","1","-1","-1","blank.gif","blank.gif","-1","-1","0","","","_self","Arial","10pt","#ffffff","bold","normal","none","Arial","10pt","#ffffff","bold","normal","none","0","solid","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","","","","tiled","tiled");
					appendSTMI("true","unser&nbsp;service","center","middle","04.gif","04over.gif","151","17","0","normal","transparent","transparent","","1","-1","-1","blank.gif","blank.gif","-1","-1","0","","","_self","Arial","10pt","#ffffff","bold","normal","none","Arial","10pt","#ffffff","bold","normal","none","0","solid","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","","","","tiled","tiled");
					endSTMB();
					appendSTMI("true","referenzen","center","middle","navreob03.gif","navreob03over.gif","115","21","0","normal","#000000","#333333","","1","-1","-1","blank.gif","blank.gif","-1","-1","0","","","_self","Arial","10pt","#ffffff","bold","normal","none","Arial","10pt","#ffffff","bold","normal","none","0","solid","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","","","","tiled","tiled");
					beginSTMB("auto","-3","0","vertically","arrow_r.gif","0","0","0","0","transparent","","tiled","#000000","0","solid","0","Wipe down","20","0","0","0","0","0","0","0","#7f7f7f","false","#000000","#000000","#000000","none");
					appendSTMI("true","&nbsp;Plazhalter","center","top","01.gif","01.gif","151","7","0","normal","transparent","transparent","","1","-1","-1","blank.gif","blank.gif","-1","-1","0","","","_self","Arial","5pt","#ffffff","bold","normal","none","Arial","5pt","#ffffff","bold","normal","none","0","solid","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","","","","tiled","tiled");
					appendSTMI("true","digitalmedien","center","middle","02.gif","02over.gif","151","17","0","normal","transparent","transparent","","1","-1","-1","blank.gif","blank.gif","-1","-1","0","","","_self","Arial","10pt","#ffffff","bold","normal","none","Arial","10pt","#ffffff","bold","normal","none","0","solid","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","","","","tiled","tiled");
					appendSTMI("true","printmedien","center","middle","03.gif","03over.gif","151","17","0","normal","transparent","transparent","","1","-1","-1","blank.gif","blank.gif","-1","-1","0","","","_self","Arial","10pt","#ffffff","bold","normal","none","Arial","10pt","#ffffff","bold","normal","none","0","solid","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","","","","tiled","tiled");
					endSTMB();
					appendSTMI("true","kontakt","center","middle","navreob04.gif","navreob04over.gif","88","21","0","normal","#000000","#333333","","1","-1","-1","blank.gif","blank.gif","-1","-1","0","","","_self","Arial","10pt","#ffffff","bold","normal","none","Arial","10pt","#ffffff","bold","normal","none","0","solid","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","","","","tiled","tiled");
					appendSTMI("true","preise","center","middle","navreob05.gif","navreob05over.gif","73","21","0","normal","#000000","#333333","","1","-1","-1","blank.gif","blank.gif","-1","-1","0","","","_self","Arial","10pt","#ffffff","bold","normal","none","Arial","10pt","#ffffff","bold","normal","none","0","solid","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","","","","tiled","tiled");
					beginSTMB("auto","-73","0","vertically","arrow_r.gif","0","0","0","0","transparent","","tiled","#000000","0","none","0","Wipe down","20","0","0","0","0","0","0","0","#7f7f7f","false","#000000","#000000","#000000","none");
					appendSTMI("true","Plazhalter","center","top","01.gif","01.gif","143","7","0","normal","transparent","transparent","","1","-1","-1","blank.gif","blank.gif","-1","-1","0","","","_self","Arial","5pt","#ffffff","bold","normal","none","Arial","5pt","#ffffff","bold","normal","none","0","solid","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","","","","tiled","tiled");
					appendSTMI("true","digitaldruck","center","middle","02.gif","02over.gif","143","17","0","normal","transparent","transparent","","1","-1","-1","blank.gif","blank.gif","-1","-1","0","","","_self","Arial","10pt","#ffffff","bold","normal","none","Arial","10pt","#ffffff","bold","normal","none","0","solid","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","","","","tiled","tiled");
					appendSTMI("true","offsetdruck","center","middle","03.gif","03over.gif","143","17","0","normal","transparent","transparent","","1","-1","-1","blank.gif","blank.gif","-1","-1","0","","","_self","Arial","10pt","#ffffff","bold","normal","none","Arial","10pt","#ffffff","bold","normal","none","0","solid","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","","","","tiled","tiled");
					appendSTMI("true","mailings","center","middle","04.gif","04over.gif","143","17","0","normal","transparent","transparent","","1","-1","-1","blank.gif","blank.gif","-1","-1","0","","","_self","Arial","10pt","#ffffff","bold","normal","none","Arial","10pt","#ffffff","bold","normal","none","0","solid","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","#d6d6ce","","","","tiled","tiled");
					endSTMB();
					endSTMB();
					endSTM();
					//-->
					</script>
					<!--End Sothink DHTMLMenu Body-->
					</td>
				</tr>
				<tr>
					<td colspan="2" lign="center" valign="middle">Hier kommt inhalt.</td>
				</tr>
			</table>
		</td>
	</tr>
</table>
</body>
</html>


Danke


----------



## Gumbo (1. August 2003)

Im Javascript-Forum wär es bestimmt besser aufgehoben, aber egal.

Den Teil den du veröffentlicht hast hilft uns nicht viel weiter. Was wir zur Lösung deines Problems brauchen ist die Stuktur des Skriptes, nicht der Inhalt. Zeig uns doch bitte deine stm31.js, dann können wir dir sicherlich weiterhelfen.


----------



## ITBaer (1. August 2003)

Sorry, habe nicht gewust das es zu JS gehört.
der stm31.js wird von Programm automatisch generiert.
und hier ist der stm31.js


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (1. August 2003)

Hallo,

Sorry ich glaub nicht das jemand die Zeit hat, 1900 Zeilen JS Code durchzuarbeiten und an x Stellen umzuschreiben.  Ich würdas im Softhink Support Forum probieren -> http://www.sothink.com/forum/wwwthreads.pl denke da wirst du eher glück haben.

bye


----------

